# 8 oz. PET Bell Round Bottle - Amber



## ikindred (Jan 11, 2010)

I have been searching all over for a 8oz. Bell Round Amber Bottle to package my lotions in. Here is a link for an example but I am looking for Amber colored and not clear.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!

http://www.chemistrystore.com/8oz_PETBe ... ottle.html


----------

